# Looking for a small quantity of slag sand....



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi folks,

I'm just about finished with a huge demolition/build job. I've torn down a very big deck and removed a good size pool too. I won't know until later this evening but I may have my excavator coming tomorrow to fill the hole and give me a final grade in preparation for the new deck. In the process of demolition I found that I'm going to have to build a small retaining wall on one end of the project. I think I'm probably just going to use those 12x6" stack-able retaining wall blocks. They interlock and work very well. I know that I can buy slag sand in bulk but really don't need that much because it's a fairly short wall. Has anyone ever seen it in maybe fifty or eighty pound bags instead of bulk? I know it will be more expensive but hauling and placing it will be easier for the small quantity that I need. I would make some calls but it's already almost 6:00 so most places that would carry it are already closed. If you've ever seen this, please let me know where I can get some.

Thanks!

John


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Never mind....

I thought it was later than it was. I just called Haley Stone in Rochester Hills and they carry it in bags. MUCH easier than hauling it in bulk. 

CYA

John


----------



## HerrBag (Jul 26, 2010)

I've also taken 5 gal buckets and gotten it that way,

Advanced Builders in Clawson and Tom's Landscape in Troy both have v. reasonable prices, something like $2-$2.50 a bucket, respectively.

Lowes and HD have bagged paver "base" that will pack similarly to slag, perhaps even a bit better (has some bigger aggregate)

For a wall support, I'd lean to 21AA, which ranges from fines to 3/4 aggregate. 6" of that under pavers is drivable


----------

